# Are all mighty brights created equal?



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

So tomorrow I'm going to take my Barnes and Noble member discount coupon to go buy a Mighty Bright. Mwahahaa!  If only they knew precisely _whatI intend to do with that! They have no idea! Hee! I feel evil...

Getting back to the topic, are they all pretty much the same? Are some better? I saw different colors, and some had slightly different names, I just want to make sure I get a Kindle friendly one. _


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I bought the Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Kindle Compatible light from Amazon for my K2 and love how flexible it is! It also has two adjustments for the light, in case you like the option of a dimmer light (touch it once for regular/bright, touch twice for dimmer light). I don't find the brighter light too bright, so use that the majority of the time, but the option of both is nice. It arrived 2 days after I ordered it from Amazon with regular shipping. I posted the Amazon link below, as well as the link to what may be the same model at Barnes & Noble?

AMAZON: Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Kindle Compatible

BARNES & NOBLE: Mighty Bright Black Xtraflex2 LED Booklight


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I had one of the original ones I think.  I was constantly changing the bulbs that blew out on it.  I have the new one that's out now with the LED lights and the AC adapter.  Hopefully that will be better.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

The Mighty Bright I purchased had the option of an AC adapter, but I didn't like the idea of having to be close to a switch to plug it in...seemed awkward.  How do you find it works for you?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Haven't used it on a Kindle yet (mine is coming on the 25th) but I have used it on a paperback in bed.  It worked fine (there is an outlet near my side of the bed).  I think it's all what you get used to.  Fortunately, you can  use it with batteries if need be.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks guys.   Now I can go on my quest.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I, too, thank you for the input.  I am contemplating purchasing a new book light and have been wondering about the Mighty Brights.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 with the power adapter. I keep it plugged in on my bedside table because I read every night in bed. The cord is plenty long enough to not be restrictive and it sure saves on batteries. I like having the choice of using batteries or not. I recommend the black one. Also have a lime green one (just because it was on sale) and the light tends to shine through the top back at me. The black doesn't do that.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

DD said:


> I love the Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 with the power adapter. I keep it plugged in on my bedside table because I read every night in bed. The cord is plenty long enough to not be restrictive and it sure saves on batteries. I like having the choice of using batteries or not. I recommend the black one. Also have a lime green one (just because it was on sale) and the light tends to shine through the top back at me. The black doesn't do that.


I have the purple one and it's not too bad with the light shining back out. I hadn't thought about that till you said something DD. I just went to check it and the top case is dark enough that is doesn't shine back through. That is a good point though, I'm sure if it does shine out the top of it, that would be distracting.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have the mighty bright. It has worked purfect for reading home and camping. long lasting with the batteries. my only problem is it get knocked on while be carried in my purse....
Sylvia


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I have the purple one and it's not too bad with the light shining back out. I hadn't thought about that till you said something DD. I just went to check it and the top case is dark enough that is doesn't shine back through. That is a good point though, I'm sure if it does shine out the top of it, that would be distracting.


I think it must be worse in the lighter colors. My lime green one has a kind of semi-transparent look to it. The black is more opaque.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I have the new one that's out now with the LED lights and the AC adapter. Hopefully that will be better.


I think that one is much better.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I went to Borders today to check out the MB light.  It was smaller than I had imagined, but then again, I didn't know what to expect.  I will be ordering one from Amazon using Coinstar $$.


----------

